# Cyberpunk 2077 Game and Performance Review Roundup—The Antidote to 2020?



## btarunr (Dec 8, 2020)

The most anticipated (read: hyped) PC game for several years now—Cyberpunk 2077—from CD Projekt Red, is almost here, and several gaming publications posted reviews of the game, as well as the way it handles on the PC. Cyberpunk 2077 is an open-world action-adventure RPG set in the near-future, with a non-linear adventure plot-line joined by dozens upon dozens of main- and side missions—not unlike GTA or RDR. What sets Cyberpunk's premise apart has to be its beautiful world that seems sufficiently futuristic to seem "plausible," and doesn't get carried away by futuristic tropes set by sci-fi franchises like "Star Trek." There's also plenty of social commentary from the creators through the game, which points to where we are likely headed. 

As of this writing, review aggregator Metacritic rates Cyberpunk 2077 at 91, based on 44 critic reviews; while OpenCritic bases its bases its Top Critic Average at 91. The single player campaign consists of a main quest with innumerable optional quests. Night City and thereabouts, the fictional post-apocalyptic megapolis the game is based on, is a sprawling techno-concrete jungle with plenty to explore and unravel. Your skill-tree and abilities are based on cybernetic body implants and weapon mods. Critics highly praise the gameplay, the main quest, and the production value of the game—what you're paying for. At the same time, technical reviews point to the game still being extremely heavy on even the latest "Ampere" and "Big Navi" graphics cards, and despite CDPR taking its own sweet time releasing the game; it's still riddled with bugs and glitches that the studio will spend weeks—if not months—fixing.






*Gameplay Reviews*
Cyberpunk 2077 is easily the year's most engaging game if you go by top critics; although it seems to fall short of being a "magnum opus." 

Tom Marks from IGN writes "Cyberpunk 2077 kicks you into its beautiful and dazzlingly dense cityscape with few restrictions. It offers a staggering amount of choice in how to build your character, approach quests, and confront enemies, and your decisions can have a tangible and natural-feeling impact on both the world around you and the stories of the people who inhabit it. Those stories can be emotional, funny, dark, exciting, and sometimes all of those things at once. The main quest may be shorter than expected when taken on its own and it's not always clear what you need to do to make meaningful changes to its finale, but the multitude of side quests available almost from the start can have a surprisingly powerful effect on the options you have when you get there. It's a shame that frustratingly frequent bugs can occasionally kill an otherwise well-set mood, but Cyberpunk 2077's impressively flexible design makes it a truly remarkable RPG."

Right off the bat we see ominous signs that the game is riddled with bugs at launch. 

Richard Scott-Jones from PCGamesN writes: "Groundbreaking, but not quite as much as you're hoping it is. Cyberpunk 2077 doesn't surpass its brilliant influences, but in Night City, Johnny Silverhand, and its chilling vision of hyper-capitalism, it claims territory of its own." 

Cyberpunk 2077 evokes a 1980s retro-futurist core-aesthetic. Think about the Detroit city depicted in the original RoboCop. Throughout the '80s futurists imagined crime-infested cities run by mega-corporations where democracy is an illusion at best and a delusion at worst, and corporations settle their differences through street gangs as their proxies. 

Despite its technical flaws, Cyberpunk 2077 lives up to its expectations of being a remarkable RPG which you'll be playing for long after you've finished the main quest, says Spanish reviewer Víctor Rodríguez of Areajugones "Cyberpunk 2077 gives the player the ultimate freedom to play. A video game that takes the best of modern RPG, first-person shooter, stealth and open world games and masterfully blends it into a single product. If Skyrim and GTA V represented a turning point for their genres at the beginning of the 2010s, Cyberpunk 2077 is called upon to do the same in 2020, despite its technical flaws."

Daniel Van Boom of CNET writes: "Plenty of gamers will find Cyberpunk too much. It has a slow start -- you'll play for about four hours before even seeing the "Cyberpunk 2077" title screen -- and sometimes the main story moves at too slow a pace. Additionally, the roleplaying elements allow for varied combat, but some may find them needlessly complex, or simply overwhelming. A lot of people don't want to spend 50 hours playing one game, much less 200 hours to 100% it, and would rather a more linear, streamlined experience. Even with its shorter main quest, Cyberpunk is unlikely to sustain this type of player from start to end." Van Boom remarks that that Cyberpunk 2077 isn't meant for people looking to run through its quest, but rather people looking for the ultimate escape. "Anyone who's followed the game knows what they're in for. Players keen for a world to get lost in, a game to sink untold hours into, will be satiated by Cyberpunk 2077," he adds.

"Separated from its marketing, hype, and expectations, so far Cyberpunk 2077 just feels like a huge, scope-ambitious video game, with tons of attention paid to its lore and scenery and lots of dramatic things to do. It's not the best game I've ever played, as so many fans seem to hope it will be." writes Riley MacLeod from Kotaku. "Despite the controversy that's swirled around it and its own missteps, it hasn't yet inspired me to immediately consign it to the trash heap of retrograde video game shit. In many ways, it feels like it's about itself—its genre and source materials, the work that went into it, the flexibility it wants to give the player—from its character creator to its in-the-moment play. Saying "it's just a video game" doesn't quite explain what I find compelling about it, nor what I find complicated. But after all the hype, and despite a certain disappointment of my own hopes, I'm also relieved to find that it's just a video game," he adds.

Cyberpunk 2077 more than manages to be a game where you blink and hours go by IRL, notes James Billcliffe from VG247. "In the midst of such intense anticipation and scrutiny, it's easy to get carried away with what Cyberpunk 2077 could have been. The final experience might be more familiar than many predicted, with plenty of elements that aren't perfect, but it's dripping with detail and engaging stories. With so much to see and do, Cyberpunk 2077 is the kind of RPG where you blink and hours go by, which is just what we need to finish off 2020."

So, should you play Cyberpunk 2077 on the merits of its artistic content and gameplay? Considering that it's being sold at the same price as your annual Call of Duty fix; absolutely! But can you? To answer this question, Tom's Hardware did a technical review of the game, focused purely on how it plays on various current-generation graphics cards, and how certain settings such as real-time raytracing and DLSS affect performance. 

*Technical Aspects and Performance*
According to Jarred Walton from Tom's Hardware, who tested a wide selection of graphics cards, resolutions, and combinations of game-settings; a GeForce RTX 2060 or Radeon RX 5600 XT should set you up for comfortable 60 FPS gameplay at Full HD (1080p) with Medium settings. 4K UHD with Medium settings takes at least an RTX 3080, even the RX 6800 XT is bogged down, and averages 55 FPS—and we're not even running the highest settings or raytracing! 



 

 

4K UHD with Ultra settings is devastating on most graphics cards, with the game being barely playable at 33 FPS with an RX 6800 XT, barely above 40 FPS with the RTX 3080, and no more than 46 FPS with an RTX 3090. The various DLSS presets come to the rescue of NVIDIA GPUs, adding 40-60 percent performance; however, AMD users won't have any such luck, with FidelityFX Super Sampling still being a unicorn. 



 

 

Another interesting observation by Walton has to be their CPU testing. An RTX 3090 paired with a 3-year old i7-7700K barely loses 1-2% performance compared to a Core i9-9900K, which has double the muscle. Both chips have an identical IPC as their individual cores are derived from the same "Skylake" microarchitecture; however you're barely gaining 1-2% going from 4-core/8-thread to 8-core/16-thread. This should mean that with Cyberpunk 2077, IPC is king, and if you're building a PC specifically for this game, you should allocate more of your budget on the graphics card, than the CPU.

*Update 08:25 UTC*: As one of our readers correctly pointed out, the performance preview was tested on graphics cards without day-one performance-optimization drivers; and you should wait for technical reviews with these launch drivers. The preview version also uses Denuvo DRM, which probably impacts performance, the release version won't come with Denuvo.

All in all, Cyberpunk 2077 seems like a game that you should definitely check out, considering it costs the same as your yearly Call of Duty fix.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 8, 2020)

Damn, pretty bad performance dare I say unacceptable for a game in development for so long. The fact that core scaling is so poor makes me wonder how did they even got the game running on old gen consoles, it must go into slideshow mode in certain instances.


----------



## Flanker (Dec 8, 2020)

Yikes, tons of bugs will ruin people's days if this is true.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 8, 2020)

Looks like everyone's jumping the gun trying to come up with content before the game even releases. Do a preview performance summary and then another for day 1 patch, and so on. It's clicks that matter, right?



> AMD and Nvidia are also working on driver improvements, and the preview copy includes Denuvo protection.


Important bit that you missed @btarunr


----------



## Flanker (Dec 8, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> preview copy includes Denuvo protection


I can feel the panties twisting already

Edit: nvm the actual game sold will have no DRM


----------



## btarunr (Dec 8, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Looks like everyone's jumping the gun trying to come up with content before the game even releases. Do a preview performance summary and then another for day 1 patch, and so on. It's clicks that matter, right?
> 
> 
> Important bit that you missed @btarunr


Thanks, updated.


----------



## TomTomTom (Dec 8, 2020)

The Witcher 2 & 3 were also big hardware hogs in the first 2 years since their release and were always used as benchmarks on various sites, CP2077 is no exception.
waiting for the in-depth performance analysis!


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 8, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Looks like everyone's jumping the gun trying to come up with content before the game even releases.



Though sometimes performance does improve with a driver update or two after release it's never really radical. And that only applies to GPU performance, everything else is going to remain the same. 



Flanker said:


> I can feel the panties twisting already



I was convinced this will have DRM, there was no way they'd let one of the most hyped games in history butt naked like that.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 8, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Damn, pretty bad performance dare I say unacceptable for a game in development for so long.


Maybe that's just* the way it's meant to be played*?


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 8, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Though sometimes performance does improve with a driver update or two after release it's never really radical. And that only applies to GPU performance, everything else is going to remain the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I was convinced this will have DRM, there was no way they'd let one of the most hyped games in history butt naked like that.


They were informed that preview build differs in performance from Day 1 patched version.

Also, CDPR openly stated that DRM is only included with preview builds. Full release won't have it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 8, 2020)

I saw a cool CDPR vid which explained how they put bugs into the game (admittedly, TW3) to ensure the player doesn't confuse it with real life.  I'm sure they've simply done the same for Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## HTC (Dec 8, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Looks like everyone's jumping the gun trying to come up with content before the game even releases. Do a preview performance summary and then another for day 1 patch, and so on. It's clicks that matter, right?
> 
> 
> Important bit that you missed @btarunr



To elaborate further:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336066826233651202


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 8, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> Maybe that's just* the way it's meant to be played*?



Could very well be the case. 



Chomiq said:


> They were informed that preview built differs in performance from Day 1 patched version.



How much can it possibly differ though ? 5-10% ?


----------



## Rares (Dec 8, 2020)

The Denuvo protection has nothing to do with bugs, maybe performance is affected. After reading some reviews my thought is to wait for serveral months until they fix this game.


----------



## Night (Dec 8, 2020)

There is no protection, it's on GOG owned by CDPR. Steam might add its launcher, the low level protection.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hopefully 4K High with DLSS perf mode at 60 fps should be obtainable with my 3070. I have no hopes for Raytracing enabled, though, judging by the sub-30 that the 3060 Ti gets. Oof. Maybe with RT low/medium? 



Night said:


> There is no protection, it's on GOG owned by CDPR. Steam might add its launcher, the low level protection.



The reviewers have stated the review sample they were given had Denuvo DRM on it. That specifically hampers CPU performance often, so the 1080p figures will be lower than what we'll see at launch. For release the game is DRM-free.


----------



## Night (Dec 8, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> Hopefully 4K High with DLSS perf mode at 60 fps should be obtainable with my 3070. I have no hopes for Raytracing enabled, though, judging by the sub-30 that the 3060 Ti gets. Oof. Maybe with RT low/medium?
> 
> The reviewers have stated the review sample they were given had Denuvo DRM on it. That specifically hampers CPU performance often, so the 1080p figures will be lower than what we'll see at launch. For release the game is DRM-free.



Suppose that Denuvo was included just for the sake of the preview not being shared around. Denuvo didn't leave a big footprint on DMC5 https://www.techpowerup.com/review/denuvo-performance-loss-test/
though I'd like to see FPS numbers of the preview with Denuvo, and then the DRM free release on this hardware taxing game.


----------



## watzupken (Dec 8, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> They were informed that preview build differs in performance from Day 1 patched version.
> 
> Also, CDPR openly stated that DRM is only included with preview builds. Full release won't have it.



I too wonder how much performance gain will you see with the patch. Even if its 10%, looking at the numbers in the preview build, doesn't look too good either.


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Dec 8, 2020)

So, on my 2080, 1440p @ Ultra settings & with RT, a locked 30fps seems perfectly doable.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2020)

Really, TPU? (Or just bta?)






TL DR, you've wasted another few minutes on reading clickbait, but thanks.

No AMD GPUs tested, and a ripped Toms piece that actually turned out just as clickbaity.

Quality level zero. Can we please do better than bottom barrel internet feed? I don't see why I shouldn't just use the internet for that already. I come here for more, and its becoming a trend not to find it - at least not in the news/headlines section.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Dec 8, 2020)

Night said:


> Suppose that Denuvo was included just for the sake of the preview not being shared around. Denuvo didn't leave a big footprint on DMC5 https://www.techpowerup.com/review/denuvo-performance-loss-test/
> though I'd like to see FPS numbers of the preview with Denuvo, and then the DRM free release on this hardware taxing game.


Denuvo has made a big impact in the past. Monster Hunter World being a notable example where Denuvo was especially taxing, but that was a worst case as Capcom just slapped on Denuvo at the highest level they could without any optimization. They toned it down massively and the improvements were in the range of 40-50%.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2020)

How about not speculating over nothing. You're looking at unpatched prerelease perf

You're also looking at launch GPU drivers - all of the pieces are still moving. You can't say anything about performance today...


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 8, 2020)

I love it when the initial technical performance is on spanking new GPUs and on the bottom GTX1060. I am just gonna wait for a review from a "low" spec gamer out there. I am still not bitten by this game, but I like the merchandise, especially the concept art work. Hopefully, those art books/graphic novels won't reach super-premium status as it happened with Homeworld remastered art book.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 8, 2020)

Night said:


> There is no protection, it's on GOG owned by CDPR. Steam might add its launcher, the low level protection.


The Steam and Epic versions will not require the Launcher to run. It'll still run on it's own.  

The Denuvo addition is for the PREVIEW copies ONLY. Retail release will not have it. This was done to control the distribution and limit access to reviewers only. 

It should also be noted that the Preview copy is a version several months old. Many, if not most, of the bugs/glitches reported by reviewers are fixed.



Vayra86 said:


> Really, TPU? (Or just bta?)
> 
> View attachment 178670
> 
> ...


While you make valid points, I think you're being a little bit harsh. This is a news update with some updated info and a lot of it is good stuff.


----------



## Night (Dec 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The Steam and Epic versions will not require the Launcher to run. It'll still run on it's own.
> 
> The Denuvo addition is for the PREVIEW copies ONLY. Retail release will not have it. This was done to control the distribution and limit access to reviewers only.
> 
> It should also be noted that the Preview copy is a version several months old. Many, if not most, of the bugs/glitches reported by reviewers are fixed.



Pretty sure you need to have Steam running to play the game, that was the case with numerous DRM free games that ended up on Steam, it's still kind of a DRM, while GOG has offline installers without the necessity of GOG Galaxy game launcher (something I'd consider completely DRM free).

You're right about the preview being old and unoptimized, it's comparable to nothing.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 8, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Damn, pretty bad performance dare I say unacceptable for a game in development for so long. The fact that core scaling is so poor makes me wonder how did they even got the game running on old gen consoles, it must go into slideshow mode in certain instances.



Are you referring to the core scaling at 4K or 1080p? They are much different. 

82fps gain to 105fps by adding 4 cores and 8 more threads seems like scaling to me. Even then it is still CPU bound.  Im curious to how many cores it takes until you see a significant drop in performance gained from adding cores and then how close you can get to those figures with less cores but higher clocks.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The Steam and Epic versions will not require the Launcher to run. It'll still run on it's own.
> 
> The Denuvo addition is for the PREVIEW copies ONLY. Retail release will not have it. This was done to control the distribution and limit access to reviewers only.
> 
> ...



All I read here is FUD, sorry


----------



## matar (Dec 8, 2020)

looks like it would play better on my Xbox One X better them my GTX 1080


----------



## kayjay010101 (Dec 8, 2020)

matar said:


> looks like it would play better on my Xbox One X better them my GTX 1080


That's- not, no. Just no.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 8, 2020)

Upgrayedd said:


> Are you referring to the core scaling at 4K or 1080p? They are much different.
> 
> 82fps gain to 105fps by adding 4 cores and 8 more threads seems like scaling to me. Even then it is still CPU bound.  Im curious to how many cores it takes until you see a significant drop in performance gained from adding cores and then how close you can get to those figures with less cores but higher clocks.



I will test that for you and see using my 5600x based X570 system and my x399 2920X based system to see what the difference will be.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 8, 2020)

TomTomTom said:


> The Witcher 2 & 3 were also big hardware hogs in the first 2 years since their release and were always used as benchmarks on various sites, CP2077 is no exception.
> waiting for the in-depth performance analysis!


Crysis overshadowed everything, but W2 had uber sampling that melted GTX 580's and 680's at the time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 8, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> All I read here is FUD, sorry


What?



Night said:


> Pretty sure you need to have Steam running to play the game


Don't think so.


Night said:


> that was the case with numerous DRM free games that ended up on Steam


I have a few of them and none of them need the Steam Client to run.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> What?



Fear. Uncertainty. Doubt. Fueling that is the very core of clickbait, its 90% of current day news.

'OMG will it even run proper?'  (no one can tell, specs were already known, and these results don't tell the right story..)
'OMG can I use my fav launcher?' (non issue? Another uncertainty even though we know what platforms it releases on...!)
'OMG will it have Denuvo' (Given the fact there's a pre release/day one patch its anyone's guess. Every time Denuvo was included it was also removed without further notice. You'll know when it happened)

Anything else?

Total. Waste. Of. Time.

Even the interviews are a whole lot of nothing. 'Its a game and its an RPG and some people won't like it as much as others' Woooooow, the revelations.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 8, 2020)

this is Cd Projekt red any issues will be ironed out with a patch
don't get your knickers in a twist this isn't activision or ea we are talking about this is cdprojekt the good guys

if its on gog its drm freee gog does not do drm never has never will


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2020)

@btarunr they will not likely spend weeks or months fixing as you said. There is a lot of supposition there.

CDPR even said recently that these previews are playing without the day 0 patch, also known as game version 2, basically. Right now they are all “previewing” the version from a couple months ago when they announced the delay.  So any results are not representative of performance. CDPR did tell us then it was not ready and it needed more work. They were right. People previewing the ild version have proved that. That though, is not what we will be getting.

It may very well be that it doesn’t get fixed as much as they claim, but until then we don’t have a release version available to anyone to base a claim on.


----------



## Deadstaar (Dec 8, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Damn, pretty bad performance dare I say unacceptable for a game in development for so long. The fact that core scaling is so poor makes me wonder how did they even got the game running on old gen consoles, it must go into slideshow mode in certain instances.



To be fair, when a game is in development it's hard to know what GPUs are going to be like...only a rough idea. Especially that far out. They couldn't have forseen Raytracing taking off, for instance, 7 years ago. So optimization is done very late in development. Particularly for consoles. It's not uncommon for devs to catch word that the next gen GPUs will be around [insert hypothetical specs] but then they end up with completely different architecture and with either more, or less memory than previously planned for. I guarantee they planned on Xbox and PS still being on GCN architecture.


----------



## MikeMurphy (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't see what the fuss is about on launch day performance and bug issues.

It's industry standard, especially for a title of this scope, and will be worked out.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2020)

MikeMurphy said:


> I don't see what the fuss is about on launch day performance and bug issues.
> 
> It's industry standard, especially for a title of this scope, and will be worked out.


People are not even upset about launch day performance. They are upset about the 2 month old pre-release model that was shared with previewers.

The 40gb(+) day 0 patch is the result of the extra time that CDPR said the game needed. I would be thoroughly surprised if most of the performance problems and bugs are not eliminated with the launch version.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 8, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I will test that for you and see using my 5600x based X570 system and my x399 2920X based system to see what the difference will be.


Thanks. You could even compare them by bringing the TR to the same core count and the 5600x to the same clock speeds to see the generational improvement. 720p lowest.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 8, 2020)

From VideoCardz:


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 8, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Damn, pretty bad performance dare I say unacceptable for a game in development for so long. The fact that core scaling is so poor makes me wonder how did they even got the game running on old gen consoles, it must go into slideshow mode in certain instances.


There are a lot of rumours that the last delay was caused by totally unacceptable performance on consoles.

Anyway, for less than half the cost of CP2077, I bought Prey, Battletech, Deus Ex MD, and Grim Dawn in the Steam thanksgiving sale.. By the time I'm done with those CP2077 will hopefully be bug-fixed and performance-tweaked - and if CP2077 still requires more horsepower than my 2070S can provide, perhaps, _just maybe_, the supply and scalping issues on next-gen GPUs will finally be over.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 8, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> There are a lot of rumours that the last delay was caused by totally unacceptable performance on consoles.
> 
> Anyway, I bought Prey, Battletech, and Grim Dawn in the thanksgiving sale for a total cost of less than half what CP2077 is going for. By the time I'm done with those CP2077 will hopefully be bug-fixed and performance-tweaked. Perhaps, _just maybe_, I'll be able to buy a 3070 at close to the MSRP by then, too.


I will let you know.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 8, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> I will let you know.


I forgot that I picked up Deus Ex MD too. I reckon I'll be ready for CP2077 in March. 

Are you playing CP on console?


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 8, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> I forgot that I picked up Deus Ex MD too. I reckon I'll be ready for CP2077 in March.
> 
> Are you playing CP on console?


A rather plebian PC nowadays.  Never owned a console in my life.  Picked up DE:MD a while ago on sale too, but couldn't play more than a few levels with the stupid fov restrictions.  All that cover movement feels so contrived and boring as well.  Didn't capture any of the nostalgia for me.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> CDPR even said recently that these previews are playing without the day 0 patch, also known as game version 2, basically. Right now they are all “previewing” the version from a couple months ago when they announced the delay


If you were CDPR, why would you give reviewers, who make or break your sales, a months old version for them to base their review on? That's a bs explanation imo


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> People are not even upset about launch day performance. They are upset about the 2 month old pre-release model that was shared with previewers.
> 
> The 40gb(+) day 0 patch is the result of the extra time that CDPR said the game needed. I would be thoroughly surprised if most of the performance problems and bugs are not eliminated with the launch version.



People are just upset in my view. No particular reason


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 9, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> If you were CDPR, why would you give reviewers, who make or break your sales, a months old version for them to base their review on? That's a bs explanation imo


Reviewers at magazines like PC Gamer used to do it all the time. They would be invited in to a dev to play anywhere from 2 to 10 hours on a game that wasn’t quite finished yet and allowed to publish their impressions. This is not anything new in the industry. So I actually believe them, and believe the “previewers” are making much ado about nothing.

As to the technical reason, the 2 month old copy of the console versions made it into the wild. So you give the approved reviewers the copy from the same time period, preventing different versions from being out there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> If you were CDPR, why would you give reviewers, who make or break your sales, a months old version for them to base their review on? That's a bs explanation imo


Simple, it's what was ready for review at the time they were preparing review copies. This would not be the first time such has happened. It's actually fairly common practice. Give out the preview copies so reviewers can get an overall feel for the game and it's content but with the expressed understanding that it's a "preview" product and the finished version will have been refined to the point that most(or all) of the bugs & glitches will have be fixed for release. Then reviewers test the final after release and update their review accordingly.

Any reviewer who has two brain-cells to rub together and an ounce of journalistic integrity will focus on the game-play and substance of a title and wait to address the imperfections until after release when they can compare to the release version and give an overall assessment.



rtwjunkie said:


> As to the technical reason, the 2 month old copy of the console versions made it into the wild. So you give the approved reviewers the copy from the same time period, preventing different versions from being out there.


Didn't know about that. When did it happen?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Simple, it's what was ready for review at the time they were preparing review copies. This would not be the first time such has happened. It's actually fairly common practice. Give out the preview copies so reviewers can get an overall feel for the game and it's content but with the expressed understanding that it's a "preview" product and the finished version will have been refined to the point that most(or all) of the bugs & glitches will have be fixed for release. Then reviewers test the final after release and update their review accordingly.
> 
> Any reviewer who has two brain-cells to rub together and an ounce of journalistic integrity will focus on the game-play and substance of a title and wait to address the imperfections until after release when they can compare to the release version and give an overall assessment.
> 
> ...


Not sure when, but one of the named culprits was Best Buy “mistakenly” shipping console copies to customers. They stopped at some point, but the damage was done.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Then reviewers test the final after release and update their review accordingly.
> 
> Any reviewer who has two brain-cells to rub together and an ounce of journalistic integrity will focus on the game-play and substance of a title and wait to address the imperfections until after release when they can compare to the release version and give an overall assessment.


Are we talking about the same internet people? 

We'll know more tomorrow


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Are we talking about the same internet people?


Good point!


W1zzard said:


> We'll know more tomorrow


I think it'll be fine. Might have a few undiscovered glitches but I'll bet all the bugs are gone.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Are we talking about the same internet people?
> 
> We'll know more tomorrow



That's the core of the issue of the internet today. You are considered just as 'credible' as a random n00b who just managed to find his underpants and then stumbled upon a random blurb somewhere, by the vast majority of the audience who has no handle whatsoever on fact/source checking. Stupidity and mindless following dominates reality.

The result is outrage over every other fart. I fall prey to it too... trying not to anymore.



lexluthermiester said:


> I think it'll be fine. Might have a few undiscovered glitches but I'll bet all the bugs are gone.



I bet the game still has bugs and will receive a mountain of patches post release, and (free) dlc with another host of fixes.

TW3 was not smooth on release either.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 9, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> TW3 was not smooth on release either.


I played TW3 about a year after launch and it still needed me to roll back my save twice just to continue the main story missions because of bugs.

I'm not expecting CP to be as buggy as, say, Bethesda's Skyrim - but it's still a huge game where it's impossible for playtesters to have encountered every possible bug.


----------



## medi01 (Dec 9, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> 4K High with DLSS perf mode



Means: "dear computer, please run this at 1080p resolution, upscale  it to 4k and use TAA based anti-aliasing"


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2020)

watching CohhCarnage playthrough because reviews are not my teacup ... i prefer watching someone who enjoy the game than reading a resume of someone else opinion 


well so far looks errrr... did not expect to say that but, it look's "meh" just a generic open world RPG with graphics looking like Deus Ex (HR/MD ) with some more emphasis on RTX (doesn't seems much tho ... for now ... )
let say the story and the game itself will probably "wow" me more than the graphics ... i hope ...

no mistake i love CDPR games but CP2077 is not the revolution in gaming they projected it would be, nothing new aside the franchise.
will probably buy it once it hit the bargain bin.


----------



## Absolution (Dec 9, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> I saw a cool CDPR vid which explained how they put bugs into the game (admittedly, TW3) to ensure the player doesn't confuse it with real life.  I'm sure they've simply done the same for Cyberpunk 2077.



Isnt that just an April fools video?


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 9, 2020)

Absolution said:


> Isnt that just an April fools video?



It's clearly a joke. Yes.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> I bet the game still has bugs and will receive a mountain of patches post release, and (free) dlc with another host of fixes.


I wouldn't put money on that.


Vayra86 said:


> TW3 was not smooth on release either.


It wasn't perfect, no, but the game was playable and the few problems that it had were hardly game-breaking. 

Needless to say, Cyberpunk2077 will be anything but a Fallout4/Fallout76/Battlefield type of situation. It will be solid. I've already bet money on it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Needless to say, Cyberpunk2077 will be anything but a Fallout4/Fallout76/Battlefield type of situation. It will be solid. I've already bet money on it.


Someone is confident!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Someone is confident!


True. I trust that CDPR will deliver the goods. In my book, trust(much like respect) is earned not bestowed. CDPR has earned my trust & respect many times over. I rarely prepay for games and can count on one hand how many times I've done so in the past 30 years, Cyberpunk2077 included. The first was The Legend Of Zelda : Ocarina Of Time. Next was the GameCube, Nintendo Wii and C&C3 : Tiberium Wars.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 9, 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077 review impressions: Basking in neon Night City streets
					

We've spent over a dozen hours with Cyberpunk 2077, and we're in love with Night City's ray-traced neon streets.




					www.pcworld.com
				





> Turning on the game’s extensive ray tracing effects hammers it even harder. Most games aside from _Control_ support only a single ray tracing effect, but _Cyberpunk _crams in ray-traced shadows, ray-traced reflections, ray-traced ambient occlusion, ray-traced diffuse illumination, and ray-traced global illumination. Phew. When you use the game’s “RT Ultra” preset in my prerelease build, the RTX 3090 still hovers around or just below 60 fps, even with DLS S 2.0’s frame-boosting Performance mode active, and plummets all the way to 30 fps to 40 fps while staring directly into a mirror.





> It’s also been refreshingly bug-free so far. The only issue I’ve had with my prerelease build is that weapons from dead enemies sometimes float in the air, rather than falling to the ground like they should. It’s immersion-breaking, sure, but not game-breaking.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 9, 2020)

I just hope it doesn't play like Deus Ex. I mean, I really dug into their universe investing into the game and the book, but once I actually started playing Deus Ex Human Revolution I realized it's not my thing (I just left it at the beginning). The only stealth game I ever played and enjoyed was Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay. Everything else I just go balls-to-the-wall, physics breaking, guns blazing fiasco. I don't have the time or the patience to be hiding in the shadows for hours. (same reason I will never play Alien Isolation or SOMA). I really hope 2077 gives a chance you can get those enhancements and start mowing down.


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Dec 9, 2020)

Riddled with bugs holy cow.

Also seems a very far cry from the Game of the Year it was hyped to be, its Metacritic review average will slip under 90.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2020)

Shatun_Bear said:


> Riddled with bugs holy cow.
> 
> Also seems a very far cry from the Game of the Year it was hyped to be, its Metacritic review average will slip under 90.


Are you having another brown-trousers moment again?


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 9, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> I just hope it doesn't play like Deus Ex. I mean, I really dug into their universe investing into the game and the book, but once I actually started playing Deus Ex Human Revolution I realized it's not my thing (I just left it at the beginning). The only stealth game I ever played and enjoyed was Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay. Everything else I just go balls-to-the-wall, physics breaking, guns blazing fiasco. I don't have the time or the patience to be hiding in the shadows for hours. (same reason I will never play Alien Isolation or SOMA). I really hope 2077 gives a chance you can get those enhancements and start mowing down.


You can pretty much do whatever you want.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you having another brown-trousers moment again?


He’s just hearing about it, apparently and doesn’t know the circumstances.


----------



## Vario (Dec 10, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> I just hope it doesn't play like Deus Ex. I mean, I really dug into their universe investing into the game and the book, but once I actually started playing Deus Ex Human Revolution I realized it's not my thing (I just left it at the beginning). The only stealth game I ever played and enjoyed was Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay. Everything else I just go balls-to-the-wall, physics breaking, guns blazing fiasco. I don't have the time or the patience to be hiding in the shadows for hours. (same reason I will never play Alien Isolation or SOMA). I really hope 2077 gives a chance you can get those enhancements and start mowing down.


I played Deus Ex HR and also Prey 2017 non stealthy, it was actually overpowered to not sneak around.  The games didn't really punish the aggressive playstyle.  I found it kind of fun to play them like shooters, after all the point of these games was to play however you want.  The Hitman games can be played similarly.  Nothing says you have to be sneaky.  On the other hand, Skyrim is much easier as a stealthy character.

A proper stealth game was Thief: Dark Project, or maybe the older Rainbow Six games.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 10, 2020)

been playing a couple hours no no issues
performance is great with the odd fps dip on cut scenes with DLSS on auto and details set to med-high I am pulling a good 60-75fps
nogame breaking bugs no random crashes nothing typical cdproject quality

yall are idiots 4 hours in still no issues


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 10, 2020)

TomTomTom said:


> The Witcher 2 & 3 were also big hardware hogs in the first 2 years since their release and were always used as benchmarks on various sites, CP2077 is no exception.
> waiting for the in-depth performance analysis!


This.
They were also filled with bugs (at least TW3 was), just like almost every game on launch day. I'm sure a few patches will solve every issue, maybe even improve performance.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 10, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> This.
> They were also filled with bugs (at least TW3 was), just like almost every game on launch day. I'm sure a few patches will solve every issue, maybe even improve performance.



It just dawned on me. Fine Wine happens in the games, not the hardware


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm hoping raytracing options can be independently turned on or off.

IMO raytraced reflections are worth turning on if the performance hit isn't too terrible. As for GI, DI, and shadows - they're barely better than super-cheap raster-based methods and TBH I can only tell the difference in most games when going to a website to look at side-by-side still images.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Dec 10, 2020)

Played for 6 hours. Runs fine for me.

I'm using mostly high settings at 4k, with DLSS in performance mode - looks pretty close to native 4K.

DLSS is making it playable on my RTX 2070 (still waiting for a 3080 FE).


----------



## Hawkster222 (Dec 10, 2020)

I played Cyberpunk 2077 this morning. 

TAKE NOTE - Ultra enables Ray tracing but leaves DLSS disabled. 

If you move Ray tracing down to meduim and DLSS to performance I can get on my 2080TI to around 79fps to 100fps. at 1440p


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2020)

Hawkster222 said:


> I played Cyberpunk 2077 this morning.
> 
> TAKE NOTE - Ultra enables Ray tracing but leaves DLSS disabled.
> 
> If you move Ray tracing down to meduim and DLSS to performance I can get on my 2080TI to around 79fps to 100fps. at 1440p


DLSS isn't that great, turn it and AA off and enjoy the higher frame-rates. At 1440p neither are needed.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> DLSS isn't that great, turn it and AA off and enjoy the higher frame-rates. At 1440p neither are needed.


Do you enjoy being publicly ignorant ?  DLSS is a near +30fps boost with little appreciable quality hit


----------



## Mescalamba (Dec 10, 2020)

Everything as expected.

Bought W3 after one of last patches, will do same for CP2077. They will fix it, eventually..


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 10, 2020)

now 10 hours in and aside from the odd case of fps drop when loading a new area no major bugs to report had a couple instances of derpy AI and the map and fast travel system could stand with some usability buffs but no major issues


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 10, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Damn, pretty bad performance dare I say unacceptable for a game in development for so long. The fact that core scaling is so poor makes me wonder how did they even got the game running on old gen consoles, it must go into slideshow mode in certain instances.



Almost like having to suddenly go to working remotely due to global pandemic can royally screw up a games develop within a year of its launch date.

Also I think its the dumbest decision from these developers (not just CD Projekt) to also keep developing new games for last gen consoles. Move on already. Last gen consoles are ass cheeks.

@W1zzard Any plans to do your own performance review of the game? Id like to see your benchmarks.

Also off topic for anyone who is current playing Witcher 3. There are 2 mods on Nexus website that will restore its visuals back to the initial E3 reveal quality before they downgraded it for launch. Its essentially a lighting mod and the other essentially updates every texture in the game. They make the game look insanely good.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 10, 2020)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Any plans to do your own performance review of the game? Id like to see your benchmarks.


spent too much time playing the game and messing with my test scene ... hopefully article tomorrow


----------



## deu (Dec 10, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Damn, pretty bad performance dare I say unacceptable for a game in development for so long. The fact that core scaling is so poor makes me wonder how did they even got the game running on old gen consoles, it must go into slideshow mode in certain instances.



I run it on a 1080Ti in ultra settings at 1440p: The fps is 100% acceptable for a singleplayer experience (no lags or funky stutter and from a 'i need +400 fps in csgo'-dude) The game looks like nothing out there, so imo ill take this games 30-50 fps ultra @1440p than say player unknowns choppy 100+


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2020)

done with main quest only bug I could repeat is sometimes the scan/quickhack bug would get stuck if you used it too quickly after a cutscene or exiting a building
annoying but nothing a restart didn't fix, had one instance of Deathproofitus where I had 0 hp but didn't die
had few insistences of the AI getting confused or stuck (punching them in the face usually fixed it )

all in all nothing out of the norm for a rpg of this scale and complexity

performance wise the only complaint I had was the odd fps drops when in certain areas/cut scenes

game-tech score 8/10 performance is great  given the scale and complexity, room to improve i don't think the core-scaling issue is unreasonable you need to understand from a programing perspective it makes sense to run a lot on one core managing all assorted logic you need to make the game world sing is a tall order and making one core do the brunt of it makes sense in a game this complex every-time you need to go back to cache/ram you interduce delay you simply can not afford if you want a smooth experience

gameplay score 8/10 (because of the irritating UI, the UI is a bit pf a pain to navigate quickly when some  Choom-ba  is set on flatlining you, more then once I got killed changing weapons or performing a quick-hack

Story Score 11/10 I literally had a dream I was in the game last night, CD Projekt  knocked it out as usual
over-all 9/10 *outstanding *


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2020)

OneMoar said:
			
		

> Do you enjoy being publicly ignorant ?


You clearly need a mirror, as demonstrated by the vast majority of your posts.


			
				OneMoar said:
			
		

> DLSS is a near +30fps boost with little appreciable quality hit


DLSS gives a performance boost when *COMPARED* to any other form of AntiAliasing. Turning them both off allows the GPU to render frames WITHOUT any post processing. As always, when the GPU has to do LESS work, the framerate ALWAYS goes higher.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 11, 2020)

OneMoar said:


> i don't think the core-scaling issue is unreasonable you need to understand from a programing perspective it makes sense to run a lot on one core managing all assorted logic you need to make the game world sing is a tall order and making one core do the brunt of it makes sense in a game this complex every-time you need to go back to cache/ram you interduce delay you simply can not afford if you want a smooth experience



Except other games similar in scope fair much better. I don't know how the game logic was implemented and neither do you but the evidence still says performance is underwhelming. I suspect the bulk of development happened in the last year or two.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You clearly need a mirror, as demonstrated by the vast majority of your posts.
> 
> DLSS gives a performance boost when *COMPARED* to any other form of AntiAliasing. Turning them both off allows the GPU to render frames WITHOUT any post processing. As always, when the GPU has to do LESS work, the framerate ALWAYS goes higher.


I think he (she?) meant that running the game at 720p + DLSS gives you better performance than 1440p + no DLSS, just worded it quite badly.

Of course using any post processing method on the same resolution impacts performance negatively.


----------



## r9 (Dec 11, 2020)

This reminds me od Cyrix days where Quake run much better on Intel and they released their own benchmarks with conclusion that in fact runs better on Intel but regardless both systems were able to produce 13fps for smooth gameplay. lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> just worded it quite badly.


I'll go along with that.


----------



## goodeedidid (Dec 11, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Damn, pretty bad performance dare I say unacceptable for a game in development for so long. The fact that core scaling is so poor makes me wonder how did they even got the game running on old gen consoles, it must go into slideshow mode in certain instances.



It's not developed for so long, it's being developed for two years IMO since the release of the 2018/19 cinematic. Either way I think it's an average overhyped game anyway even if it was bug-free.


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Dec 11, 2020)

I’m running Cyberpunk on my Core i9 Extreme/ 3090/64GB DDR4/SSD with all Ray Tracing settings turned up, but I’m playing on a Alienware curved 34” Gaming monitor at 1440p until I can upgrade to Alienware’s 38” 4K monitor.

The majority of the market is playing on a 1080p or 1440p monitor and as long as they have a 2060 or better, they should have no issues with detail turned way up and RTX ON.

I’ve had just 2 bug experiences:

#1 in a car chase, my shotgun disappeared from my hand while I shot at attacking drones.

#2 some inventory displays took so long to boot, I thought the game crashed.

Originally I was on the fence about this game and I was afraid that it was going to disappoint me. I can honestly say that this game hasn’t disappointed me at all and I’ve been amazed by the experience they’ve crafted here.

I give my experience as 9/10.

The GUI needs more explanation for crafting. It reminds me of when I played Fallout4 and I didn’t understand how to build a settlement until basically the end of the game. Had I known how to build up my settlement and trade lines throughout the game and how to manage items it would have made the gameplay a lot easier.

My major issue is that this game should have been made specifically for the PC and they should not have tried to port it so early. That would have allowed them to get it out of the door months ago and they could have focused the ports on the PlayStation 5 and and Xbox series X.

This game is basically unplayable on the original Xbox One and PS4.

This game barely works that well on Xbox one X or PlayStation 4. If they had targeted series X PS5 they would have created the best possible experience at the sacrifice of a few gamers not being able to play itbut at least everyone who played it would have gotten a similar quality experience.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2020)

imagine thinking that DLSS is just anouther post processing filter then imagine that it and anti-aliasing do anything close to the same thing


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 11, 2020)

OneMoar said:


> imagine thinking that DLSS is just anouther post processing filter then imagine that it and anti-aliasing do anything close to the same thing


If they didn’t do the same thing you could run them both simultaneously.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2020)

Maybe this is a bad take, an even worse take because it's coming from an owner of a 5700 XT, but it seems like there is a lack of optimization if the game struggles to play at 60 FPS in 1080P (max settings excluding ray tracing) on a video card that delivers a minimum of 60 FPS at 1440P on all current gen titles.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> If they didn’t do the same thing you could run them both simultaneously.


But they do the same thing just in different ways and to various levels of effectiveness. Not all games support DLSS so the need of alternate forms of AntiAliasing still exists. A list of currently compatible games is below;








						All the ray tracing and DLSS games confirmed so far
					

Thinking about upgrading to a ray tracing capable graphics cards, but are wondering which games support ray tracing and DLSS? Then we've got the list for you.




					www.rockpapershotgun.com
				




I own several of the games on that list but still disable DLSS and AA because I just don't like the way it looks when comparing the hit to performance. Would really rather have the extra performance.

With CP2077 I turn a lot of things down or off. It is the one game that I have that is now bottlenecking my CPU(Xeon X3680) in a serious way. Time for an upgrade...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> But they do the same thing just in different ways and to variously levels of effectiveness.


Correct. DLSS actually incorporates most of TAA within its process.  Which is why you cant run them both at the same time.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2020)

You don't seem to get it dlss offers Superior image quality versus TAA alone and with none of the performance drag of msaa why on God's green earth would I turn dlss and anti-aliasing off might as well just throw my monitor right out the window and the whole point about GPU load and performance is entirely irrelevant dlss does not run on the graphics core it runs on the tensor cores

So to reiterate why the hell would I turn anti-aliasing and dlss off for a vastly inferior image and less performance

saying that dlss is not needed is completely wrong. It absolutely is needed if you want the best image quality while maintaining good Performance

else you might as well just run everything at 720p on a 15-in LCD from 2010


----------



## KranK65 (Dec 11, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> Maybe that's just* the way it's meant to be played*?


  AMD's performance is even worse...wtf are you talking about?  lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 11, 2020)

OneMoar said:


> You don't seem to get it dlss offers Superior image quality versus TAA alone and with none of the performance drag of msaa why on God's green earth would I turn dlss and anti-aliasing off might as well just throw my monitor right out the window and the whole point about GPU load and performance is entirely irrelevant dlss does not run on the graphics core it runs on the tensor cores
> 
> So to reiterate why the hell would I turn anti-aliasing and dlss off for a vastly inferior image and less performance
> 
> ...


Actually what DLSS does is Upscale your image from a lower resolution and give you ALMOST the same quality you would get at the new resolution without any type of AA on. The main benefit is blurring most of the jaggies and giving you the ability to upscale.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Actually what DLSS does is Upscale your image from a lower resolution and give you ALMOST the same quality you would get at the new resolution without any type of AA on. The main benefit is blurring most of the jaggies and giving you the ability to upscale.


Yes but how it works is irrelevant  the results are. and the results are very good no I would not be against have a tensor core accelerated FXAA,TAA but turning dlss off and running with no anti-aliasing makes absolutely no sense the result with DLSS is closer to MSAA vs a post effect 

Unilaterally claiming that dlss is not needed or that turning off anti-aliasing provides the same results is flat wrong

not at 1440p or even 2160p the new generation of dlss has a bunch of settings auto, performance, balanced, quality,

combined with FPS targeting an intelligent implementation the entire thing is entirely seamless only scaling when needed to maintain the FPS Target and not being overly aggressive unless the performance is exceptionally poor


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2020)

OneMoar said:


> makes absolutely no sense


To YOU maybe, but that's it's matter of *opinion*. Some people prefer to turn it all off and get the most performance from their GPU. Why? Because the laddering effect, or "jaggies" if you wish, are so small at 1080p and above is to be unobservable unless you go looking for them. During active gameplay one is just not going to notice. No AA and it's just not a big deal. AA is a performance hog and so is DLSS. Now that I think about it, I haven't used AA consistently since the Pentium 4 days.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2020)

k run your 32in monitor at 720p and report back on how much it bugs you 
btw I am never wrong


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2020)

OneMoar said:


> k run your 32in monitor at 720p and report back on how much it bugs you


Ooooo, witty response, I'm floored... Really... No seriously, totally feeling the verbal smack-down from you...


OneMoar said:


> btw I am never wrong


And I'm sure that in your head everyone else is a complete blithering idiot... Once again, you need a mirror...

So to sum up, for the other users watching, if you're playing CyberPunk2077 and you're not getting the framerates you wish, turn off DLSS and/or AntiAliasing and turn down some of the other settings that hit your CPU/GPU in a hard way and you'll do better.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 12, 2020)

Always on the internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






OneMoar said:


> btw *I am never wrong*


Kinda agree with that sentiment


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> Kinda agree with that sentiment


Oh? Please, do explain!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2020)

still would like you to explain how Disabling DLSS offers you more performance
what part of ZERO performance cost does is hard to understand  and please explain why super high quality upscaling is worse then turning everything down to potato
also explain why DLSS+higher settings is worse then No DLSS No AA and lower settings ? 
go ahead ill wait


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2020)

OneMoar said:


> still would like you to explain how Disabling DLSS offers you more performance
> what part of ZERO performance cost does is hard to understand  and please explain why super high quality upscaling is worse then turning everything down to potato
> also explain why DLSS+higher settings is worse then No DLSS No AA and lower settings ?
> go ahead ill wait


And you called ME ignorant?...  Ok here we go, do try and keep up... DLSS offers no performance loss WHEN COMPARED TO ANTI-ALIASING. There is still a performance hit for having it on. Turn it off and see what happens. Please use CP2077 for this. Oh, and also try to remember that if you turn off DLSS, normal AA is automatically re-enabled, so when you turn it off you must make sure to turn them *both* off.

Go ahead, we'll wait...



OneMoar said:


> btw I am never wrong


Oh but that's right, YOU are never wrong... Silly me thinking a logical experiment would mean anything to your great holiness...


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> And you called ME ignorant?...  Ok here we go, do try and keep up... DLSS offers no performance loss WHEN COMPARED TO ANTI-ALIASING. There is still a performance hit for having it on. Turn it off and see what happens. Please use CP2077 for this. Oh, and also try to remember that if you turn off DLSS, normal AA is automatically re-enabled, so when you turn it off you must make sure to turn them *both* off.
> 
> Go ahead, we'll wait...
> 
> ...


been there done that kiddo DLSS  2.0 has no performance hit *period full stop *I am not going to waste anymore time  burden of proof is on you 
and what part of cake and eat it is a hard concept here of course setting everything to POTATO makes it go faster, it also makes it look like a potato 
in nearly every game enabling DLSS at any quality level is a automatic +30% boost with most titles near doubling there framerates with the same visual fidelity if not more 

I am tired of the back and forth with you my final word is this 
*I am right you are wrong please kindly find some sand to pound ect ect ect *


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2020)

This was interesting! CB2077 in 8k?!?








My only complaint is that they didn't show the FPS counter in the capture..

What I find most interesting was that Linus was comparing the performance of DLSS on vs off, RTRT on vs off and was switching back and forth between 4k & 8k but he never touched the AA to show the difference when DLSS was off...


----------

